# First person shooters set in WWI?



## Griever (Jun 25, 2013)

is the kind of games I'm looking for, I think it's an awesome era with a great atmosphere. Sadly, i can't think of many games set in WWI, so if anyone knows of any good ones..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 25, 2013)

Killer is Dead Austria ver.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 25, 2013)

Guns would take a minute to reload in WW1.

Also I don't think the missions would be that exciting.

MISSION OBJECTIVE TAKE 20 FEET OF LAND!


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 25, 2013)

Mission: Change your socks before you get trench foot! Good luck soldier.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 25, 2013)

*Mission *- Run directly to a enemy trench and see how long it take for you to be shot down.

It reminds me of a Mel Gibson's Gallipoli film climax.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 25, 2013)

Ace of Spades alpha while not directly a WWI shooter, it did do trench warfare good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2013)

Criminally underused setting. If played with the mood right, they could make a semi-horror level where they show the effects of chemical warfare or something.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 25, 2013)

It's underused because 90% of it was sitting in a trench.

//HbS


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2013)

It could be done but it would take a *very* talented group to make it work. 

Maybe have it focused more on narrative and the relationships you have with your comrades than straight shooting. So when its time to move to a different trench the sudden burst of action feels that much more powerful. 

What Deathbringer said wasn't half-bad either. Modelling it more like a tense survival horror than could work too. That genre doesn't always have to involve zombies or zombie alternatives.


----------



## Griever (Jun 25, 2013)

One game that i thought did a really good job with it was 'The Darkness' actually one of my favorite parts of the game. 

[YOUTUBE]xlLIOMzV_5k[/YOUTUBE]

That's what i'm saying about a "great atmosphere" if done right it can be very haunting, with the almost constant sound of explosions in the distance with a thick feel of disease, death, fire and smoke.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd like a horror game set in WWI, all the chemical warfare, shell shock, trench diseases and so forth combined with a survival horror type of game.  You'd have weapons, but they'd be archaic and slow.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 26, 2013)

Survival Horror would be the only genre WW1 could work in.

and it would work fucking well.


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 26, 2013)

Game is called "The Trench 1916" Its been in development forever but it looks like it will be freaking cool.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2013)

Remembered this thread today thanks to this:  though it's not a shooter, OP might be interested in it

as for FPS, there's this game which has been greenlit on steam a while ago: Link removed though it's MP only


----------

